# Pens!!!! Post Pics



## Woodturningpirate (Dec 20, 2011)

My custom "Makers Mark" pen and box just created it tonight.


----------



## Woodturningpirate (Dec 20, 2011)

I would like to see everyone's pens. Please give feedback to mine I always strive to get better I have only been doing this for a couple months so any advice helps.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Here are a few of my pens. I just bought a photo box for taking picture. So after Christmas I plan on retaking allot of pictures to get better quality. My album as a few more pictures of pens.










From left to right Black Ash Burl, Redwood lace and Green Box elder Triton Pens.
English Walnut, Kelat and Bethlehem Olive wood Elegant Sierra Pens.
Rosewood lace Trimline pen and a Cocobolo Slimline Pen.


As for your pen it looks good from what I can see. I'd like another view of the pen and your box.


----------



## Woodturningpirate (Dec 20, 2011)

My photo box is homemade so I haven't figured out the lighting yet but with time I can get you better pictures. As for your pens I really like those kits my dad actually made a few of those, yours look great.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I like the box, what is the reddish things on both sides.

The pen picture looked better the first time. I think it's the angle because the back of the pen is dark. A different angle might work but as I said it looks good. What type of wood?


----------



## rejames44 (Nov 9, 2011)

Looks good! I like the Seals Idea too! What wood did you use for the pen? and the ends for the box looks like Rosewood. Click on My Photos under my profile to see some of the Pens I've created, I plan to add some of my recent one soon. Thanks for sharing!

Bean


----------



## Woodturningpirate (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm not 100 percent sure the wood of the pen I just bought a box of blanks online because I'm very new to this. The red seals are makers mark seals...I am an ambassador for Makers Mark and every year they give us a gift and last year I got a gold stamp and their wax so I figured I would give it a try. Thank you all for the compliments.


----------



## PghLeigh (Sep 22, 2010)

A few of mine, still pretty new to this myself.


----------



## prestonbill (Oct 27, 2010)

Pirate the pen looks good for as much as I can see of it. You need to get more of a cross section of it when you take the picture. The pen box looks great. Here are a few of the pens I have made. First one is one of those laser cut kits and the mechanics really like these. The second one is a pen and pencil set ( Bermese rosewood) I raffled off at work and the proceeds went to the families we support at Christmas. The last two ( rosewood and sweet acacia) I made for my sweetie. It was a crazy holiday season for pens and bottle stoppers. I'm glad it's over for awhile.


----------



## Whaler (Mar 9, 2011)

Here is one that I am very proud of. The blank is Polymer Clay made by Toni Ransfield who is quite an artist.
Here is a link to my photo album feel free to browse and comment.
www.picasaweb.google.com/rgpete2/


----------



## prestonbill (Oct 27, 2010)

Dick I can see why that is one of your favorites. That is just an incredible blank and your workmanship is great as always.


----------



## panamint (Feb 1, 2008)

Here are a few of my pens


----------



## Woodturningpirate (Dec 20, 2011)

Here's a few I did last night and had on my camera. Thought I would share. I really like the flower acrylic pen, I bet it's a big seller.


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

Here are a few of mine.


----------



## VaureyWWC (Feb 21, 2011)

I just recently started making my pens last year, I started making hunting calls, but only sold one. So I moved to pens, compared to the rest of you I'm using low-end pen kits it looks like. I still have lots to learn.

These were just "action shots" of some of my pens to capture a little extra detail. I'm making a photo-box this weekend. If I get the time.









Canarywood









Great side shot of grain of a recently sold Padauk pen.









and just a general shot of one of my more favorite pens I've made. Which is Padauk and Rosewood.


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Dec 31, 2011)

*Showing Off*

Who doesn't like to show their wares??? Here is a few that I made. Any questions comments or critiquing is always welcomed.










































Here is a few I casted using various metals. From left to right: brass, stainless steel, copper, and chrome.
































And a few more and hope I did not overstep my place here. I am new to this forum.
































Thanks all for looking.


----------



## rhossack (Dec 31, 2011)

Son is here and wants a skinny and dull pen not a shiny one and I show him the different options.

Cherry Burl from a shipping pallet and CA finish

100 year old cedar fence post from Montana and no finish

Irish Bog Oak with bloodwood center band with two coats of sanding sealer and buffed with 0000 steel wool to make it dull.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Man, you guys have made some awesome looking pens.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Big Mack (Jan 23, 2011)

Sure hate to post a picture of my work after all of these great ones,but here it is;Mack


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

John T. ,You have some awesome looking pens. It looks like you have been doing this for a while and have alot of experience with pen making. Have you thought of doing a tutorial on the casting of your pens? I would love to learn this.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow, some beautiful workmanship on show in this thread :thumbsup:

I just turned a couple of slimlines, one in paduak and one from the spalted maple that Sawdustfactory shared a while back ... took a lot of CA to hold it together, but I like the end result and will definitely make some more of these.

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## jonjon737 (Jan 2, 2012)

I just got a lathe for Christmas and several pen turning kits. Looking forward to contributing my two cents! Thanks for all of the great pictures.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

One my son and I did yesterday and today. Built a closed end mandrel and tried it out for the first time for 7mm tubes. Made it from a warped mandrel I had set aside, cut the flat for the pin then chopped it with a dremel to the right length. 
Made the pen from Walnut with a custom PR centerband to suggest a cigar band. Aimed to make it look like one of those slim cigars.


----------



## WeekendTurner (May 27, 2011)

rhossack said:


> Son is here and wants a skinny and dull pen not a shiny one and I show him the different options.
> 
> Cherry Burl from a shipping pallet and CA finish
> 
> ...


Rhossack, how do you make those single-blank bodies? I love that. Is it a special kit or a technique you use on regular 2-piece kits?


----------



## EagleTa2 (Jan 2, 2012)

JTTHECLOCKMAN said:


> Who doesn't like to show their wares??? Here is a few that I made. Any questions comments or critiquing is always welcomed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

EagleTa2 said:


> WOW!!! :notworthy:
> 
> The above pens are absolutely gorgeous! Would you mind telling me where these kits came from? I havent turned a pen in probably 15 years...but if this is the new technology, I'm jumping back in!!
> 
> ...


Looks like Cambridge Hybrids from Berea Hardwoods

They are nice pens but pricey compared to some $30 -$34 depending on style.


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Dec 31, 2011)

Hello Geo

Thanks for the kind words. Just a word about the pens you picked out. Yes they are Cambridge Hybrids that came from Woodcraft. The kit is Titanium gold and Sterling Silver. These are comsidered a highend kit in the pen making world. The blanks are truestone except for the white one which is a faux casein. They are all rollerballs. At the time I bought these kits Dayacom (original sellers) was unreachable as far as buying their kits and their prices were rediculous. Thus Beara started making these hybrids. 

With that said I will never buy these kits again. I found a new player and his prices are alot better and he has done away with that annoying black ring that can not be eliminated because it is part of the threading system. The company is Timberbits. Dave the owner has done this with other pens and will continue to do it with more. He has actually gone to the Tawain companies and had a pen made for him to his specs and cutting out the middleman he is able to offer a better product at a cheaper price. Here is his version of the cambridge and he calls his the Roman Harvest. Same kit but without that black ring and better materials. He has my business from now on. 
http://www.timberbits.com/roman-harvest-rollerball-and-fountain-pen.html

Don't be scared off about shipping from Aus. He is way more efficient and offers free shipping on $200 and up orders so it is a win win situation. 

Anyway hope this answers your question. Pen making is fun and when doing highend pens like this it can command a pretty $$$ yes of course you need those special buyers but they are out there. People with disposable income. Just have to find them.


----------

